# Wanting to rent [Las Vegas]



## lystgl (Sep 25, 2016)

Wanting to rent one bedroom condo with complete kitchen for Week 44 in Las Vegas. Have rented in Polo Towers and Carriage House previously so would give preference to either as both are centrally located and within walking distance of pretty much everything. Two adults, both seniors.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2016)

Just to clarify - week 44 starts Oct. 30.


----------

